# Asheville Visit



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

My wife and I are coming to Asheville this weekend (25-27) for some R & R. We will be staying at the Grove Park Inn. On Saturday, while my wife is in the spa, I want to ride my bike. She will be heading out on her spa appointment around 9 and getting back after lunch - so I have 3+ hours to ride. 

I need help to find a good route starting at the Grove Park Inn. My wife will have the car, so I won't be able to drive anywhere. Suggestions??
Thanks
Paul

PS. I have been to Asheville, with my bike, twice before but we've never stayed at the GPI. I remember doing a rolling ride that went for about 10 miles along a river then I turned right and headed uphill. This was with a JDRF fundraising group.


----------



## pherret (Dec 25, 2001)

I was there last week. I was at the holiday Inn Express near Hendersonville Rd and jumped on the Blue Ridge Parkway. I would go south from GPI and jump on Town Mountain Road and go north east to Blue Ridge Pkwy. If you dont want to deal with downtown Asheville traffic you can go North and back on the Blue Ridge, or South and jump off on Hendersonville and head North through Downtown. Hendersonville to Biltmore ave turn right on S Charlotte St. It gets pretty congested at Hendersonville/Biltmore so if you dont like traffic go one more exit south on the Blue Ridge Pkwy and get on 191. Go north on Brevard RD (191). right on Haywood and left at Clingman Ave. Right on Patton and left on Charlotte. 

I took the route using 191. Some of it looks like you are entering a highway but you aren't. Grab a tourist asheville map (the big one) and you should be able to navigate it fine.


----------



## anhinga (Nov 19, 2004)

Try contacting the Blue Ridge Cycling Club through their website. They're sure to know all the good rides in the Asheville area. My wife and I are going there over Thanksgiving and I'm planning to ride the Blue Ridge Parkway. I've done that twice before and loved it. Good luck and great riding!


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

Thanks...good ideas. I talked to a local shop who suggested the same thing. Find a local map, find my way to the BRParkway and just ride as far as I want. That's the plan!


----------



## pherret (Dec 25, 2001)

If you go south on the Blue Ridge, take a flashing tail light and small front light. Once you pass the second overlook from the French Broad River, there are a few tunnels that you will encounter. Enter them slow so your eyes can adjust. I don't know if there are any tunnels north but just a fyi. 

http://www.blueridgeparkway.org/bicycling.htm


----------



## ridgerider (Feb 6, 2004)

Here's a challenging, easy to follow route from your hotel to the Blue Ridge Parkway. From the main entrance to the Grove Park Inn, take a left. You will ride up Old Toll Road, a narrow winding road through a wooded residential area. At the stop sign, take a left onto Town Mountain Road (NC 694). This road climbs along a ridge overlooking Asheville and will take you to the Parkway. At the Parkway, turn left to ride north toward Craggy Gardens and Mount Mitchell. Expect more climbing and some great views to your right as you ride north. When you've had enough, turn around and take solace in the fact that your ride back will be almost entirely downhill! If you have a three hour riding window, ride out two hours or so, then turn around and you'll get back with time to spare. I've ridden this route and I recommend it highly. Enjoy!


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*I'll do it!!*



ridgerider said:


> Here's a challenging, easy to follow route from your hotel to the Blue Ridge Parkway. From the main entrance to the Grove Park Inn, take a left. You will ride up Old Toll Road, a narrow winding road through a wooded residential area. At the stop sign, take a left onto Town Mountain Road (NC 694). This road climbs along a ridge overlooking Asheville and will take you to the Parkway. At the Parkway, turn left to ride north toward Craggy Gardens and Mount Mitchell. Expect more climbing and some great views to your right as you ride north. When you've had enough, turn around and take solace in the fact that your ride back will be almost entirely downhill! If you have a three hour riding window, ride out two hours or so, then turn around and you'll get back with time to spare. I've ridden this route and I recommend it highly. Enjoy!


Thanks!!


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*I rode it*

Thanks...beautiful ride. I think the leaves were in full color yesterday. You weren't kidding about the uphill part. I rode 20 miles out, 19 went uphill, then flew home. I should have ridden further but I had no real sense of how long it would take to get home. It took about 45 minutes to get home after almost 2 hours going out.. I rode from the hotel up to Craggy Point. That hill up to Craggy Point was painful to say the least, and cold!!! The road coming home was so torn up and bumpy that I lost a water bottle and thought I'd lose a wheel!! My wife and I drove back to the parkway later that day for an outdoor lunch. It was almost bumper to bumper with cars. I'm guessing you locals avoid the parkway in the afternoon. Overall, a great ride. Thanks.


----------

